

Glass gets Connected to 200+ Services - mikeknoop
https://zapier.com/blog/google-glass-gets-connected-200-services/

======
mikeknoop
I heard a concern about the quality of the integrations that you might be able
to make with Zapier and Glass.

Integrations are of course limited to what can fit inside the "trigger/action"
model. However, most of the first-party Glass apps take advantage of Glass in
about the same way and you can't extend them like you can with Zapier.

Glass is also a bit limited in how you can consume content. Right now you can
read content from Gmail (only one inbox), SMS, CNN, New York Times, and maybe
a few others. With Zapier you can push any content you want to the device in
any format and filtered in any way.

Some of my favorite use cases while building the integration:

1\. Take a photo on Glass -> Upload to Dropbox

2\. Send RSS headlines to Glass, when I "share" a headline and add a caption
-> Send to Buffer

3\. Set up event reminders inside Google Calendar -> Send reminder to Glass
when the event is about to start

All said, I'm super excited to see what others start building. Not just
developers (we've had access to the Mirror API already) but what real users
want to use Glass for.

Zapier users constantly blow me away with their creativity and given an open-
ended device like Glass, I'm sure we'll see some super creative use cases.

~~~
vladikoff
Hey, I was trying to set this up. This looks really good. Sadly GitHub
integration requires FULL GitHub account access with all permissions. So I
skipped that one. I'm gonna try the RSS example in a bit...

~~~
mikeknoop
Hey there! You might try using Github webhooks with our "Webhook" service
which enables you to be a little more granular on the Github end about what
gets sent.

------
Sagat
This is a dream come true for law enforcement. People willingly filming
everything and sending the data automatically to Google.

~~~
dbecker
This can cut both ways. I've had two experiences where I saw police officers
do things that would have gotten the department in trouble if it'd been
videotaped.

So, it may be a dream for some enforcement and a nightmare for others.

------
derekja
Sounds nice. I've been trying to use IFTTT for similar things, but it's fairly
limited. If you add feedly I'll sign up! I'm still trying to find a nice easy
solution to save the full text of RSS items that I mark as "save for later" in
feedly...

~~~
mikeknoop
I'd love to add Feedly. I've been waiting for their official API to drop then
it should be a quick add.

------
katgleason
awesome

